# Компания bayanshop.ru (БаянШоп.ру)



## sgoryachih (12 Дек 2013)

Хотелось бы узнать, пользовался ли кто-нибудь услугами этой компании (интернет-магазина)? Отзывов в интернете не нашел, кроме 2-3-х на самом сайте bayanshop.ru


----------



## Старков (12 Дек 2013)

А Вы их сайт не смотрели что ли? Торгуют китайским ширпотребом Farinelli, Golden-Cap и тульскими гармошками. Услугами не пользовался, незачем. Если хотите дешево и красиво,то надо помнить: "Скупой платит дважды"


----------



## sgoryachih (12 Дек 2013)

Предполагаю, что качество будет неважное. Сейчас больше волнует вопрос - получу ли заказ. Странно, что магазин существует уже 2-3 года, а отзывов нигде нет


----------



## Старков (12 Дек 2013)

Думаю отзывов нет потому что Китай никто не покупает,как то не серьезно по отношению к себе. В остальном не знаю.


----------



## diletant (12 Дек 2013)

Вся Россия покупает китайские айфонотелекомпьютероавто и
др.изделия.А почему баян из Китая купить "несерьезно"?
Можно подробнее?

Или ностальгия по 17килограммовым брендам?


----------



## vev (12 Дек 2013)

*diletant*,

Цифра - она и в Африке цифра. Поэтому в цифровой технике сложности немного. Клепают микросхемы по готовым буржуйским технологиям, на буржуйском же оборудовании. 

Баян/аккордеон - совсем дугое дело. Уж больно от многого зависит как будет звучать инструмент. Вроде и частота нормальная, а звук как из ведра. Ну и на кой черт такая музыка? Технология и технологические тонкости на грани чутья нужны для того, чтобы инструмент зазвучал. А Китай заточен на минимальную себестоимость при минимуме умения.

Сам в ДМШ начинал на советской Квинте, а потом сел Weltmeister - небо и земля. C китайцами тоже самое - на хлеб уже мажется, но есть еще нельзя


----------



## zet10 (13 Дек 2013)

diletant писал:


> Вся Россия покупает китайские айфонотелекомпьютероавто идр.изделия.А почему баян из Китая купить "несерьезно"? Можно подробнее?


Можно.
от целлулоида китайских инструментов ,как правило идет специфический запах (который у некоторых детей вызывает даже раздражающую реакцию носовой полости).
Про качество ответа голосов пока говорить не приходится,звук как в "Бочке".

diletant писал:


> Или ностальгия по 17килограммовым брендам?


Это же надо "такое" сморозить?!


----------



## bluesman (21 Дек 2013)

Брал Farinelli Junior в БаянШопе для дачи. Всё в порядке. 
Про звук - чтобы не быть голословным, посмотрите ролик. Судя по глупым и необоснованным коментам - никто даже близко в руках этот инструмент не держал, а только что-то слышал про какой-то запах, а может и вкус. Нормальный яркий инструмент, уж поверьте, держал в руках много чего.
Ролик на Ютубе


----------



## zet10 (21 Дек 2013)

И что вы этим роликом пытаетесь доказать?
Интересно " много чего держал в руках" это чего?))
Объясните,может поймем тогда после этого ваше восхищение этим с позволения сказать извините " фаринелли-кастратом" из Китая,но почему то на котором упорно лепят сделано в Италии))...


----------



## bluesman (21 Дек 2013)

Так посмотрите ролик ещё раз. 
По соотношению цена-качество Farinelli - лучший из бюджетных вариантов. Но видимо, Юрий, до барыг, которые поливают грязью другие магазины доходит с трудом.
Конкретно Вы держали или играли на таком инструменте?

p.s. много чего еще - это много чего ещё. Основной мой инструмент - мастеровой Юпитер мастера Васильева. Последний его инструмент.


----------



## zet10 (21 Дек 2013)

А его хоть сто раз смотри от этого качества не прибавиться...

Сами же китайцы почему то пытаются купить "Юпитер","Скандалли","Бугари",это несмотря на цены,ну а сюда сливают свою продукцию,а нас же народ не привередливый,многих интересует лишь бы "дешево " было.

По поводу вашего вопроса "держал ли я этот инструмент в руках"?
Отвечу,держал!
И все что я о нем думаю высказал постом выше!
Меня удивляет ваша позиция,сравнили инструмент Васильева и Фаринелли!?... Ну вы даете))


----------



## bluesman (21 Дек 2013)

*zet10*,
Вы чушь несёте, как я уже упомянул. Ни одного аргумента не увидел. И Старков - точно такой же балабол.

Либо приведите мою цитату где я сравнил фаринелли и юпитер либо не выдумывайте.


----------



## zet10 (21 Дек 2013)

Аргументы.
Очень ненадежная механика, после месяца эксплуатации все начинает скрипеть в дальнейшем западать.
Очень слабые голоса.
Некачественные материалы (целлулоид), думаю, это потому что клеят самый дешевый, но т.к цена этого Фаринелли в Китае 100 баксов, поэтому требовать от Китайцев конечно какого-то качества было бы за эту сумму тоже не справедливо!
На многих инструментах не хватает меха, сыграв пару тактов, он уже заканчивается.

Теперь о плюсах
Безусловно - это цена 100 долларов!
Поэтому на эти недостатки можно смело закрыть глаза, т.к Китайцы за эту сумму свою работу делают честно!
Ну, а то, что в России этот инструмент стоит уже от 1000 долларов, это уж, конечно, Китайцы тут не причем!

Резюме
Правильная цена этим инструментам 300 долларов, включая доставку и 100 % накрутки, но никак ни в 1000% процентов накрутки!
За эти деньги уж лучше "ОВК"взять или уж тот же корейский "Юпитер"
На порядок по качеству выше этих китайцев будут.

И еще, опять-таки повторюсь, если это изготавливается в Китае, зачем людям морочить голову и клеить шильдики, что он изготавливается в Италии? Зачем было придумывать название с закосом на Италию? Назвали бы свой инструмент Хун Весть Что, сказали бы, что это мэйд ин Шина, подмосковной сборки дяди Васи с Балашихи, и нет проблем. По финансам и художественным запросам люди сами выберут, что им лучше и ближе, и это будет честно! А то как-то мерзко становится, когда всех начинают за дураков принимать.

П/с 
по поводу "балабола", легко бросаться, конечно, такими словами из-за угла, это в стиле таких "жучков", как вы, которые любят действовать в тени и плевать в спины!
А, может, представитесь для начала, господин "засланый казачок ", рекламирующий китайскую продукцию.?! Кто вы такой? Что заканчивали...по-подробнее, если можно))!


----------



## Старков (21 Дек 2013)

Все аргументы zet10 верные, что тут еще добавить. 

Ну нравится народу пусть покупают Китай и вдыхают все прелести химической лаборатории.
А мы будем играть на правильных инструментах))


----------



## Новиков Игорь (22 Дек 2013)

Zet 10. Юрий. Респект вам !


----------



## bluesman (23 Дек 2013)

Как обладатель такого инструмента - пройдусь по пунктам. 

_Очень ненадежная механика, после месяца эксплуатации все начинает скрипеть в дальнейшем западать._
Ничего не западает вот уже полгода.

_Очень слабые голоса._
С чего вы взяли?

_Некачественные материалы (целлулоид), думаю, это потому что клеят самый дешевый,_
Не пахнет. Это уж точно. 
_но т.к цена этого Фаринелли в Китае 100 баксов, поэтому требовать от Китайцев конечно какого-то качества было бы за эту сумму тоже не справедливо!_
Очень сомневаюсь
_На многих инструментах не хватает меха, сыграв пару тактов, он уже заканчивается._
Выбирал из трёх вариантов. Меха везде хватало, выбор обусловлен только цветом.

_Резюме
Правильная цена этим инструментам 300 долларов, включая доставку и 100 % накрутки, но никак ни в 1000% процентов накрутки!
За эти деньги уж лучше "ОВК"взять или уж тот же корейский "Юпитер"
На порядок по качеству выше этих китайцев будут._

Резюме: 
На рынке много предложений - каждое относится к своему ценовому сегменту, и здесь вопрос исключительно соотношения цены и качества, которое в случае "бюджетного" фаринелли на мой взгляд вполне оправдано. Да и сравнивать здесь инструмент за 20 тысяч со Скандалли, Пиджини, Бугари, Юпитером и т.д. абсолютно неуместно, хотя некоторые пытаются.


----------



## MAN (23 Дек 2013)

zet10 писал:


> За эти деньги уж лучше "ОВК"взять


 Так значит "ОВК Мелодия" от "FARINELLI" всё-таки не только эмблемкой оличаются (в другой ветке с этим так до конца и не разобрались)?


----------



## vev (23 Дек 2013)

*bluesman*,

Что-то вызывает подозрение появление только что зарегистрированного апологета Фаринелли. Больно ко времени появился. Уж не засланный ли казачек?


----------



## Старков (23 Дек 2013)

Действительно,так яростно защищать баяны Farinelli по моему мнению может только тот,кто непосредственно с ними связан (bluesman)
Другие форумчане и я в том числе высказываем лишь свое мнение о качестве.


----------



## MAN (23 Дек 2013)

zet10 писал:


> Зачем было придумывать название с закосом на Италию? Назвали бы свой инструмент Хун Весть Что


 Но, если уж подвергать осуждению называние инструментов неитальянскими производителями в честь легендарного итальянского певца XVIII века Карло Броски по прозвищу Фаринелли, то логично будет тогда задаться вопросом: почему создатели знаменитейшего русского баяна "Юпитер" избрали для своего детища имя верховного бога древне-римской мифологии? У древних славян-язычников был свой бог-громовержец Перун, отчего бы его имя было не использовать, коли уж на то пошло? 

И вообще любопытно у вас, господа, получается. Если говорят: "китайские дрова", "изрядная гадость" и т.п., - то это лишь сугубо личное мнение о качестве, заслуживающее исключительно "респекта" и "уважухи", а вот когда кто-то от раздачи подобных эпитетов воздерживается, и, тем паче, отзывается с одобрением, так это уже "яростная защита" недобросовестных халтурщиков, сильно попахивающая материальной заинтересованностью. Забавно.

И ещё раз вопрос к Юрию (*zet10*) как к специалисту: почему "за эти деньги уж лучше "ОВК" взять", чем FARINELLI? В этом вопросе нет никакого подвоха, только желание разобраться где же и кто всё-таки делает баяны "ОВК".


----------



## zet10 (23 Дек 2013)

Пquote=MAN]Но, если уж подвергать осуждению называние инструментов неитальянскими производителями в честь легендарного итальянского певца XVIII века Карло Броски по прозвищу Фаринелли, то логично будет тогда задаться вопросом: почему создатели знаменитейшего русского баяна "Юпитер" избрали для своего детища имя верховного бога древне-римской мифологии? У древних славян-язычников был свой бог-громовержец Перун, отчего бы его имя было не использовать, коли уж на то пошло? [/quote]
Мне кажется что если бы Вы MAN,были бы адвокатом и защищали преступников в суде, Вы бы потеснили бы самого Резника))...,хотя может Вы уже адвокатом и работаете кто знает!) 

Ну теперь серьезно,
Вы выдернули вопрос из контекста,а именно имелось в виду,что название тем и удобно,что б в дальнейшем на этот банан клеить maide in Italia,и впаривать людям которые ни чего не понимают в музыке,так как понимающий человек это покупать не будет.

Хотелось бы так же услышать ответы на свои вопросы тут от "Засланного казачка" Он же (bluesman),который "Обладает таким инструментом",но почемто упорно не хочет ответить на так интерисующие меня вопросики


zet10 написал(а):


> если это изготавливается в Китае, зачем людям морочить голову и клеить шильдики, что он изготавливается в Италии?





zet10 написал(а):


> А, может, представитесь для начала, господин "засланый казачок ", рекламирующий китайскую продукцию.?! Кто вы такой? Что заканчивали...по-подробнее, если можно))!





MAN написал(а):


> И ещё раз вопрос к Юрию (zet10) как к специалисту: почему "за эти деньги уж лучше "ОВК" взять", чем FARINELLI? В этом вопросе нет никакого подвоха, только желание разобраться где же и кто всё-таки делает баяны "ОВК".


Вот почему,
лет 6 назад,когда мой магазин еще базировался у станции метро "Коломенская",некто Игорь Головатый (один из руководителей ОВК),обратился ко мне с предложением выставлять его инструменты "ОВК" на продажу.
Не буду долго углубляться в технологии,где,как,Сколько и т.д...
Отвечу коротко,
Действительно комплектующие на ОВК идут из Китая,НО
голоса,доработка мастеров,предпродажная подготовка ,все это уже происходит в РОССИИ мастерами,в результате чего инструменты за 20-25 тыс руб,стали получаться лучше чем тульские баяны, 90-х начало 2000-х годов.
На ОВК не боялись на тот момент эксперементировать и ставили даже чешские и итальянские голоса.
Не скажу что это были прямо таки блестящие инструменты,но на тот момент цена-качество были сопоставимы (уж не знаю как сейчас).В дальнейшем наши пути разошлись,ну а после того как я стал совладельцем итальянской фирмы "FANTINI" основные инструменты моей деятельности,разумеется стали итальянские!
Теперь что касаемо "Фаринелли",
эту тему в Китае разработал некто Соколов (выпускник Гнесинки),набрал китайцев,приехали некоторые русские и началось изготовление дешевых баянов на Россию
Цена им 100 долларов!
Мы не однократно обсуждали тему сотрудничества,но как то не по сердцу мне были китайские инструменты,поэтому все так и осталось на этапе обсуждения...
Нашелся дяденька из Балашихи (вроде как бывший священно служитель по слухам),который потихонечку получает их из Китая,потихохоньку лепит "Горбатого",а именно лейблы,ну и потихохоньку продает.На вопрос где произведено это ?,он отвечает -" не знаю".))
И скажите мне на милось о какой тут доработке качества,или технических улучшениях может идти речь?
Скорее тут больше попахивает мошенничеством.
Я ни чего против не имею,все имеет место быть,и всяк товар,но только не надо перегибать палку то от жадности,и засорять мозги несведующим людям.

Поэтому справедливо наверное было бы так,
Цена в Китае 100 долларов- в России 300
На инструментах должно быть указано что они изготовленны в Китае, ну вот пожалуй и все.
Ну а далее,если уж у этого "фаринелли" вдруг начнет появляться качество (в чем я глубоко сомневаюсь),
уж тут тогда производителям с продавцами и цену не зазорно поднимать будет!


----------



## nech (24 Дек 2013)

Полностью поддерживаю zet10 в этом вопросе. 
1 лично имел дело с этим человеком и он зарекомендовал себя как добросовестный и "открыты продавец",а так же как специалист в своем деле.Так ,что к каждому слову этого человека стоит преслушаться.
2 Работаю по совмещению в доме культуры ,аккомпанирую нескольким коллективам хоровым.Администрация купила в подарок ДК "итальянские инструменты"FARINELLI.Красоты не описуемой инструмент оказался...на этом ВСЁ...Первая же репетиция вызвала у меня желание вытащить беруши из ушей,т.к. при игре на нем ощущение что они там есть. после часа игры пришлось открывать левую крышку и править тяги т.к левая западает...Одно понятно на концерт придеться брат свой ибо на это "чудо"надежды НЕТ.Спасибо.


----------



## MAN (24 Дек 2013)

Юрий, большое Вам спасибо за ответ!
Я, к слову сказать, не "адвокат, защищающий преступников", я как Шарапов в "Месте встречи" разобраться хочу. 
Про баяны "ОВК Мелодия" я примерно так себе картину и представлял, с той лишь разницей, что поначалу считал не только окончательную сборку, а и всё их производство российским от начала и до конца. Внешнее сходство (как минимум одинаковые корпуса с FARINELLI) не могло, конечно же, не породить у меня сомнений на этот счёт, однако почему-то прямо говорить об использовании изготовленных в Китае комплектующих никто из имеющих отношение к реализации инструментов данной марки не хотел (на конкретно поставленные вопросы давались уклончивые, малоинформативные ответы - вроде и не мошенничество, ведь откровенной, заведомой лжи в них нет, но запашок тоже какой-то не шибко приятный).
Теперь о FARINELLI. Так что же всё-таки с ними происходит? Согласитесь, что zet10 писал:


> клеить maide in Italia и впаривать людям, которые ни чего не понимают


 втридорога это одно, а 
zet10 писал:


> На вопрос: "где произведено это?" - отвечать, скромно потупив взор, - "не знаю".))


 но цену назначать при этом адекватную - несколько другое и от деятельности дилеров "ОВК" по сути дела тогда уже ничем не отличается.

Ну ладно, допустим, баяны "ОВК", собранные, за исключением голосовых планок, из тех же китайских деталей на фоне тульских аналогов своих 25 тысяч рублей стоят, предположим также, что лишь внешне похожие на них "липовые" FARINELLI должны стоить как минимум втрое дешевле, а потому внимания пока что не заслуживают вовсе, ну а что из настоящих, подлинно качественных инструментов предлагается в данном ценовом сегменте? Делают итальянцы обыкновенные двухголосные баяны, такие, чтобы цена их не превышала, скажем, 30 тысяч рублей, но с качественной, надёжной механикой и голосами? На чём, интересно знать, детей в музыкальных школах в массе своей обучать предполагается, когда советские запасы "Этюдов", "Рубинов" и т.п. иссякнут и истлеют окончательно?


----------



## Евген (24 Дек 2013)

Самое важное, на мой взгляд, в ученическом баяне (мы ведь говорим, полагаю, именно об этом классе инструментов) - точная его настройка. Без этого развить музыкальный слух будет невозможно. Второе, полагаю, по степени важности - его ценовая доступность. Большинство же населения России получают на руки чистыми около 10 тысяч рублей в месяц (средняя зарплата по стране не отражает действительности), а значит и розничная цена баяна этого уровня не должна превышать порога в 10 тысяч рублей. В пределах 10 тысяч рублей новый ученический баян, изготовленный в России, купить - нереально. Покупка же изготовленного в советское время ученического баяна потребует, как минимум, его настройки, и стоимость дополнительных затрат, таким образом, превысит стоимость самой покупки.

P.S.
Читал как-то о покупках здесь , что некоторым нашим соотечественникам удавалось приобретать новые баяны типа "фаринелли" за 300-400 $.


----------



## MAN (25 Дек 2013)

Евген писал:


> Самое важное, на мой взгляд, в ученическом баяне (мы ведь говорим, полагаю, именно об этом классе инструментов) - точная его настройка. Без этого развить музыкальный слух будет невозможно. Второе, полагаю, по степени важности - его ценовая доступность.


Я тоже полагаю, что речь у нас о баянах именно ученических, самого начального уровня. Среди инструментов для более серьёзных задач выбор, слава богу, имеется. Можно сколько угодно кричать о том, что китайские инструменты никуда не годятся и покупать их ни в коем случае не следует, но это будет иметь смысл только при наличии хоть какой-то разумной альтернативы, а что мы имеем сейчас? Родителям маленьких баянистов, начинающих заниматься музыкой, какой выбор предоставлен?


----------



## vev (25 Дек 2013)

Мне кажется, что с советских пор ничего с ценами и с ассортиментом радикального не произошло. Как невозможно было купить разумный ученический инструмент в начале 80-х за разумные деньги, так и сейчас невозможно. При зарплате в 120 руб/месяц в 1978 году был куплен в комиссионном после длительных поисков за 230 рублей Weltmeister 3 /4. А та же Супита переваливала далеко за тысячу, что было совсем не маленькие деньги.

Но ведь учились же! Брали на-прокат. Покупали б/у, но учились. Что изменилось то? По какому поводу стон? Как тогда, так и сейчас родители несут это бремя за свое же желание обучить чадо игре на инструменте. 

Вначале занятий все равно непонятно продлятся ли они пару недель или пять лет. Поэтому сразу покупать новый баян/аккордеон по-моему совершенно нерентабельно. А найти разумный б/у-шный вполне возможно за вполне приемлемые деньги, за которые его же можно будет несложно продать, если занятия прекратятся


----------



## Евген (25 Дек 2013)

vev писал:


> При зарплате в 120 руб/месяц в 1978 году был куплен в комиссионном после длительных поисков за 230 рублей Weltmeister 3 /4. А та же Супита переваливала далеко за тысячу, что было совсем не маленькие деньги.


Новый ученический тульский баян в это время, насколько помню, стоил в районе 100 рублей.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (25 Дек 2013)

Тульская "терка " стоила 120 рублей,даже на грифе цена была выдавлена.Ну и + 7 рублей за футляр.Итого 127 рублей. Всякие Кировские - Вологодские, так же,только футляры они ценили выше,аж по 10 рублей. "Рубин"- он тогда один и был - 360 рублей с футляром.


----------



## MAN (25 Дек 2013)

vev писал:


> Что изменилось то? По какому поводу стон?


Какой такой стон? Должно быть Вам почудилось. Всё у нас хорошо, чинно и благородно - как в прежние добрые времена 
vev писал:


> В начале занятий все равно непонятно продлятся ли они пару недель или пять лет. Поэтому сразу покупать новый баян/аккордеон по-моему совершенно нерентабельно. А найти разумный б/у-шный вполне возможно за вполне приемлемые деньги, за которые его же можно будет несложно продать, если занятия прекратятся


 Дядя Фёдор у Э. Успенского говорил: "Для того, чтобы продать что-нибудь ненужное, надо сначала купить что-нибудь ненужное, а у нас денег нет." Это я не к тому, что всем надо непременно ориентироваться на покупку нового баяна или аккордеона, а к тому, что "разумные б/у-шные" инструменты не могут же существовать вечно, если не будут изготавливаться "разумные новые", а таковых, получается, кроме как в Китае нигде сейчас не производят.
Как Вы думаете, тот самый Weltmeister, купленный в комиссионке в 1978 г., и по сей день так же хорош и столь же пригоден для обучения, как и 30 с лишком лет тому назад?
Почём нынче обойдётся восстановление рассыпающегося от старости баяна (аккордеона)?
Легко ли сегодня (особенно где-нибудь в глубинке) отыскать мастера, который вообще возьмётся за ремонт такого "разумного инструмента"?


----------



## gerborisov (25 Дек 2013)

MAN писал:


> Как Вы думаете, тот самый Weltmeister, купленный в комиссионке в 1978 г., и по сей день так же хорош и столь же пригоден для обучения, как и 30 с лишком лет тому назад?
> Почём нынче обойдётся восстановление рассыпающегося от старости баяна (аккордеона)?
> Легко ли сегодня (особенно где-нибудь в глубинке) отыскать мастера, который вообще возьмётся за ремонт такого "разумного инструмента"?


 Золотые слова  В двух словах с инструментами совсем плохо...Не на чем учить детей.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (25 Дек 2013)

Инструменты-то есть. Вопрос в цене на них и, соответственно, доступности для основной массы населения. А пока еще и выручает производство бывших СССР и ГДР. То, что лепят сейчас их последователи, столько не протянет, но у кого имеется возможность - покупают. Все-таки не так уж пессимистично как-то!


----------



## vev (25 Дек 2013)

MAN писал:


> Как Вы думаете, тот самый Weltmeister, купленный в комиссионке в 1978 г., и по сей день так же хорош и столь же пригоден для обучения, как и 30 с лишком лет тому назад?
> Почём нынче обойдётся восстановление рассыпающегося от старости баяна (аккордеона)?
> Легко ли сегодня (особенно где-нибудь в глубинке) отыскать мастера, который вообще возьмётся за ремонт такого "разумного инструмента"?



Так получилось, что я совсем недавно, вооружившись данными с avito.ru, поездил и посмотрел н-ное количество инструментов (аккордеонов. Про баяны ничего сказать не могу). Смотрел в основном все тех же немцев, произведенных в середине 70-80. Ничего устрашающего я не заметил. Ну да, это не новый Scandalli, но для новичка после минимальной профилактики вполне сойдет. Ценовой диапазон от 12 до 20 тр за полный четырехголосный аккордеон, думаю, вполне гуманен. 

Может быть это эффект Москвы и в провинции несколько хуже. Здесь судить не берусь. 

Новиков Игорь писал:


> "Рубин"- он тогда один и был - 360 рублей с футляром.


то есть три месячных зарплаты советского инженера. Берем нынешние 25тр умножаем на 3 месяца и получаем 75 тр. И что, за 75 тр нельзя купить более или менее пристойный инструмент уровня тогдашнего "Рубина"?

MAN писал:


> "разумные б/у-шные" инструменты не могут же существовать вечно, если не будут изготавливаться "разумные новые", а таковых, получается, кроме как в Китае нигде сейчас не производят.



Но ведь дорогие итальянцы, отслужив 10-15 лет значительно дешевеют и вполне могут пополнить нишу "разумных" вместо новых китайцев. Запаса прочности и качества думаю им на это хватит?


----------



## gerborisov (26 Дек 2013)

vev писал:


> Берем нынешние 25тр


 Это средняя температура по больнице?  В Москве всё иначе. У нас в городе нет ни одного "Итальянца" "Немца" современного, основной парк инструментов -тула, кировские, рубины - 40-летние как минимум.


----------



## vev (26 Дек 2013)

gerborisov писал:


> У нас в городе нет ни одного "Итальянца" "Немца" современного, основной парк инструментов -тула, кировские, рубины - 40-летние как минимум.



сочувствую. ..


----------

